
Auction ending on last "Make something people want" poster to benefit Watsi  - rudyadler
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Make-Something-People-Want-Limited-Edition-Y-Combinator-Watsi-Poster-Framed-/221231979242?
======
programminggeek
Cool way to leverage the YC connection.

I worked on the tech side of a big nonprofit for over a year and my first
thought is, have you looked at how you can leverage self-organized events and
fundraising around your cause?

I've seen it allow a nonprofit with minimal staff grow and scale faster than
they ever could with traditional methods. I assume you have something in the
works, but I'd be curious to hear what you are working on.

------
canthonytucci
I can attest to the quality of this print, I got mine a while back and it is
quite nice. Still looking for a frame like the one in the photos though.

~~~
rudyadler
We are recommending this one: <http://fab.com/inspiration/photo-frame-
white-18x24>

It's cheap and looks great around the poster.

Although for some reason Fab took the BUY link down. But they'll probably put
it back up again soon.

------
alexchamberlain
What's the background here?

~~~
rudyadler
We made a limited-edition set of 400 posters and sold them on
www.alvybrooks.com in late April. They sold out in less than 24 hours. The
very last poster is being auctioned so we can raise even more money for Watsi.

